# Plow problem



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a 50 inch moose straight blade. The plow doesnt go all the way to the ground so the cutting edge is touching the ground. I changed the cutting edge and that didnt do anything. I also took both shoes off of the blade. Do you think something in bent in the push tube? Or what do you think the problem is?


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Picture please that may help. Sounds like something may be twisted??


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ill try and get a picute up. Thats what someone else told, what do you think would get twisted?


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

manual lift or a winch? also is it an equal hight all the way accross


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

Well ive never messed with a moose plow, but on our manual cycle country lift the cable got caught in a bolt, and that wouldnt allow it to go down all the way, just an idea


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a winch, yeah its equal all the way across


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Has it been this way since new?

So with the shoes off, the winch cable has slack in it, and the plow still doesn't hit the ground at all? The quad's springs are still compressed?

Pics would be the best to see.


----------

